# رحله الى دير القديسة دميانة بالبرارى بلقاس



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مجموعة للدير بعد التتجديدات


*






*ده باب المطرانية

​

*





*دى من جوة المطرانية

​

*





*مدافن الأباء المطارنة

​

*







*​*
*
*








*​*
*
*







*​*
*
*









*​*
**







*​*
**



*​خاص بـــ:download:ـــــ
*جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه *
*فهرس جـ†ــروب ربنـــ †ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه*
*



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا مروحتش الدير ده قبل كده بس شكله جميل فعلاً  .. ميرررسى يا كوكو كتييييير على الصور الحلوه دى وربنا يعوض تعبك.​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى على مرووورك يا دونا 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## لوقا عادل (10 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مرسىىى على مرووورك يا لوقا  
نورت الموضوع ​


----------



## nonaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

روحت الدير مرة واحدة
ومكنتش عايزة اروح
تسلم ايدك يا ماااااااااااان 
فكرتنى بالرحله الجميله دى
ربنا يبارك فى اديرتنا وكنايسنا
امين​


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اميـــــــــــــــــــــن 
مرسىىىى على مروووورك يا نونا 
نورتى الموضوع​


----------



## المزاحم (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا اخونا كوكو مان ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## الامير الحزين (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك 
على فكرة انا كل سنة فى الدير الشهيدة دميانة  بحكم عملى موزع شرايط دينية 
صدقنى فى اخر يوم بكون مش عايز امشى
قرب انشاللة العيد فى شهر 5   عايز كل الاعضاء تشرفنى بس اية تشترى منى شرايط ههههههه*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا اخي كوكو

اوعدك لما روح مر سأذهب لازوره

شكراااااااا ليك

ربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 ديسمبر 2008)

*دير جميل جدااا 

انا بروحه كتير كل سنه

بس نفسي اروحه يوم العيد بتاع القديسه دميانه

مرسي كوكو علي الرحله الجميله دي

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

المزاحم قال:


> شكرا اخونا كوكو مان ربنا يبارك حياتك


 

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا المزاحم

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

الامير الحزين قال:


> *شكرا ربنا يبارك حياتك *
> 
> *على فكرة انا كل سنة فى الدير الشهيدة دميانة بحكم عملى موزع شرايط دينية *
> *صدقنى فى اخر يوم بكون مش عايز امشى*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههههههه

تأمر ياباشا 

ميررررررسى على مروورك يا الامير 

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> شكرااااااا اخي كوكو
> 
> اوعدك لما روح مر سأذهب لازوره
> 
> ...


 

تنور ياباشا ​ 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا كليموووووو​

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

mikel coco قال:


> *دير جميل جدااا ​*
> 
> *انا بروحه كتير كل سنه*​
> *بس نفسي اروحه يوم العيد بتاع القديسه دميانه*​
> ...


 
ميررررررسى على مروورك يا مايكل 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Coptic Adel (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*جميل جدا يا كوكو الدير ده*

*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (23 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرررسى على مرووورك يا باشا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## aboelsam (30 سبتمبر 2009)

الدير جميل جدا جدا

  انا زرته كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــر لكن مش بشبع منه

شكرا يا  كوكو

ربنا يعوضك:94::94: وصلى من اجلى


----------



## ارووجة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

دير حلو كتييييير
ميرسي الك عالصور
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

aboelsam قال:


> الدير جميل جدا جدا
> 
> انا زرته كتيــــــــــــــــــــــــر لكن مش بشبع منه
> 
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا فندم

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

ارووجة قال:


> دير حلو كتييييير
> ميرسي الك عالصور
> ربنا يباركك


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا ارووجه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أكتوبر 2009)

انا عن نفسى بروحه كل سنه مرتين 2 بتمتع بيه جدااااااااا وبزات فى الصيييييييف شكراا خاااااالص يا مان على الصور


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا دودو
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## نبيل يوسف فرج (27 أكتوبر 2009)

انا رحت دير الست جميانة فى ايام النهضة المباركة صلوتها تكون معنا


----------



## نبيل يوسف فرج (27 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا على قبولكم المشاركة


----------



## KOKOMAN (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*ميررررسى على مرورك يا نبيل *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## النهيسى (29 أكتوبر 2009)

*مميز جدا

الرب يبارككم

شفاعتها معكم والجميع​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 أكتوبر 2009)

ميررررسى على مروورك يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## jesuslove1j (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جميل أوى ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 نوفمبر 2009)

ميرررررسى على مرووورك يا فندم 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------

